
Show HN: Free pizza for people who *really read* stuff online - bill_rr
https://reallyread.it/pizza
======
bill_rr
Hey folks -

I’m Bill, co-founder of reallyread.it, a social media platform powered by
reading. We help people track and improve their online reading habits. We
allow people to comment on articles and blogs that they’ve actually, _fully_
read - it elevates conversation and creates true civil discourse. (And it
looks a bit like HN and reddit.)

Now, we’re encouraging people to attempt a 10-day reading streak and we’re
rewarding the first 100 winners with free pizza.

Join our community! Let us know if you have questions/ideas/etc.

------
demircancelebi
This is a neat idea, but people may not be comfortable with trusting a company
about what they read on internet.

------
haspoken
Chrome desktop only, as it requires a chrome extension.

~~~
bill_rr
Yup. Chrome desktop only _for now_ but we’ll have an iOS app soon!

